# Mijas



## ratblair (Aug 10, 2012)

In 2 years and 3 months myself and my wife are moving to Mijas, any advice? We have started the visa process,and are selling everything, been married for 35 years and just want to enjoy what spain has to offer. Trying to slow life down a bit.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ratblair said:


> In 2 years and 3 months myself and my wife are moving to Mijas, any advice? We have started the visa process,and are selling everything, been married for 35 years and just want to enjoy what spain has to offer. Trying to slow life down a bit.


Hi!!

if you have a look at our _FAQs & useful info _thread there's a post with links to discussions about non-EU citizens getting resident visas to Spain

also, we have quite a few posters in the Mijas area, so a little search of the forum should throw up quite a few threads


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Why sell everything before you get the visa?


----------



## ratblair (Aug 10, 2012)

NickZ said:


> Why sell everything before you get the visa?


It will be a on going process for 2 years...and its going to happen.


----------



## ratblair (Aug 10, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> Hi!!
> 
> if you have a look at our _FAQs & useful info _thread there's a post with links to discussions about non-EU citizens getting resident visas to Spain
> 
> also, we have quite a few posters in the Mijas area, so a little search of the forum should throw up quite a few threads



Thanks...


----------

